# Coffin Box w/Bloody Eyeball Party Invitations



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Those eyeballs sound so yummy but look sooo creepy. Good job!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! That was a lot of hard work - they look magnificent!  I'm sure your invitees will LOVE them. I'd absolutely be thrilled to get something like that.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

They look amazing! You are very talented. Your guests are sure to love them


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Love the resin cross on the coffin...very unique! Gingerbread truffle? Sounds absolutely YUMMY!! Great job on these invites.


----------



## Steph01924 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those look amazing! I wish I could send out awesome looking invites, but most of the people coming to our party are more the Facebook/college age set...maybe in the future I can do something as creative as this. Good job.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW. 

Just WOW.


----------



## fiach3 (Sep 6, 2009)

I made 16 coffins, most will be hand delivered. I will have to mail two of them. 
I have bubble-backed paper to place inside the lid. They are all going local so I'm hoping that flat rate priority mail will work. 
We'll see, they go out tomorrow.


----------

